# should i get a 99 whisper or a 8 morbark eager beever 290 -do i need title?



## playboybill (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello, I'm in a jam and i'm trying to figure out whats best to do. I have the chance to buy a 99 whisper or 88 eager beever ...im not a huge tree service, only been in the business 5 years, on and off here and there, not rich to advertise, ..The pros and cons betweens to i know are this. the whisper dosent come with a title, but the eager beever does. the whisper has an hour meter (2080 hrs) and the eager beever dosent have one so i cant tell about the hours...on the outside they both look nice with minimal rust.....I know the eager beever has the self feed which is nice but i dont know if i need it. there both 12" . i keep any wood over 5 or 6" honestly. i have a dump trailer so im used to cutting the wild Y oak branches and all that.... so i just want to see if someone had their choice, which would it be.
the whisper is $2400 and the eager beever is $4800. both nice prices i think but im not sure which one. both ford 300's 6cyl. the only difference i can come up with is that its nice to move the shoot back and fourth to fill the chip body better, and 10 years difference..also, do i need a title? didnt know if whispers had titles..thanks....


----------



## lawson's tree s (Jan 8, 2011)

the whisper will chip up to 6 inches , alot less maintance issues no hydraulic lines, hydraulic motors a will a little lighter since it doesn't have the huge disk that the morbark does. you will have to cut the brush to fit the whisper y branches. it should be able to chip a 6inch peice 10 to 12 ft long in about 5 seconds.. the morbark should be able to crush the brush and u would be able to chip alot bigger peice and it will have have a stop bar should the engine need to build up rpms when chipping big wood. i would get the chipper that was best suited for the budget. alot of people like whispers and alot don't same as the hydraulic ones. good luck with your purchace.


----------



## lxt (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the self feeders better, the whisper is good if you do utility work due to usually trimming & smaller branches being put through it!

did you say a 1988?? if they want $4800 for that relic its way over priced...unless its been completely refurbed??? titles dont mean much cuz it depends mostly on the state & if they require registration.....here in PA chippers need not be registered....so a bill of sale is adequate.

hour meters dont mean nothing either......if you are concerned about the motor have it compression tested & compare to normal wear n tear charts for levels, easily done, see if you can have a test day with each chipper by renting it off seller, the best test is in the field & any seller should reasonably be able to comply with such a request.

LXT...............


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 11, 2011)

self feeders are the way to go. just some input and not to peention i have 15 quality chippers to choose from and im local in west chester pa. 

i have 3 2001 brush bandit 200xp john deere 4.5 diesel, one with a cummins 3.9 in it, starting at 7500, were only tALKING A 2800 dollar difference for a WAY newer chipper and its DIESEL !!!

i also have a vermeer bc1230 ford gas, 1400 hrs, totaly refurbed. runs and operates 100% for 6500.

you may want to consider your options before buying yourself a headache with a 25 year old machine, and no chippers dont need titles or have titles . the only place that titles are sometimes required is in new england . if you have any questions about any of the machines i have, call me. 484 905 2292 joe


----------



## millbilly (Jan 13, 2011)

*egger beaver*

It just so happens I own the same year and model. The only difference, mine is a 4 cylinder hercules engine.

This small, light, under powered, relic of a machine is the greaateeest knock out champion of all times. Pound for pound it will destroy other machines (my opinion).

it is basic, Engine, pumps belts, blades, 7 grease fittings.

I bought mine 5 years ago for 2500 dollars and I thought I stole it, I believe could sell it today for $4000.

I have spent thousands of hours behind a whisper chipper. did i forget to mention how opperator friendly the beever is. The danger level of opperating this machine is also a key and it is much much more quiet


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 13, 2011)

Well I told you they would all say the slow feed but the bottom line is the whisper is the best value in the maintenance aspect and longevity. I think in brush nothing will out compete a whisper until you get into the 50k+ grapple feed chippers. I could use my old whisper until I die with very low cost to unit of brush chipped because much less wear of parts. No expensive hydraulics to maintain. If your going to have hydraulics it should feed itself. I had a Vermeer dealer who was all pumped up to show me a new chipper one day I looked at the machine and said how much just for giggles. He said 52k I said where is the grapple and vaseline for it lol! I am sorry if they don't get what I am saying but over 15k it better do something to impress rope. If it don't feed itself, rope not impressed you only have an expensive chipper, one that I will not be even remotely interested in. Too bad us tree men can't stick together or they would have new grapples on all new machines for 17k.

The danger factor is by far worse on roll feed models, they have proven track record of deaths. The people saying anything different have not done their research. That being said the whopass factor is greater on the whisper and this alone makes the support for the self feeding models. I still love my whisper but I know how to use it.


----------



## nickblaze466 (Feb 10, 2011)

I've got an 80's model, i think Mitts & Merrill chipper I bought from a golf course up in Saginaw, Mi last year. its got just over 700hrs on it, ford 300 6 cylinder. its not pretty but it runs and chips fine, $1500 its out of here. 

Very simple machine, pretty much just start it and give it throttle. hydraulic feed is much nicer, but it works just fine for what it is.


----------



## playboybill (Feb 12, 2011)

*thank you everyone*

thanks everyone. im still trying to figure it all out. i love the price of the whispers at 2500 but then i get jelous when i see the guys with the good #### lol hydraulic feed and all taking big wild red oak Y branches....what a toss up..
by the way, i wonder why they call them whispers. their loud as hell , and if they whip you id call em whippers lol, i dunno, 


Reese Bobby: " Oh hell, Son, I was high that day"


----------



## treemandan (Feb 12, 2011)

playboybill said:


> Hello, I'm in a jam and i'm trying to figure out whats best to do. I have the chance to buy a 99 whisper or 88 eager beever ...im not a huge tree service, only been in the business 5 years, on and off here and there, not rich to advertise, ..The pros and cons betweens to i know are this. the whisper dosent come with a title, but the eager beever does. the whisper has an hour meter (2080 hrs) and the eager beever dosent have one so i cant tell about the hours...on the outside they both look nice with minimal rust.....I know the eager beever has the self feed which is nice but i dont know if i need it. there both 12" . i keep any wood over 5 or 6" honestly. i have a dump trailer so im used to cutting the wild Y oak branches and all that.... so i just want to see if someone had their choice, which would it be.
> the whisper is $2400 and the eager beever is $4800. both nice prices i think but im not sure which one. both ford 300's 6cyl. the only difference i can come up with is that its nice to move the shoot back and fourth to fill the chip body better, and 10 years difference..also, do i need a title? didnt know if whispers had titles..thanks....


 
If you are gonna feed the machine then do what you want BUT if you have other's operating it then you should have a user friendly machine, I don't think either of those machine is user friendly. Truth be known: only people who will run a whisper for any length of time is the Mexicans.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 12, 2011)

playboybill said:


> thanks everyone. im still trying to figure it all out. i love the price of the whispers at 2500 but then i get jelous when i see the guys with the good #### lol hydraulic feed and all taking big wild red oak Y branches....what a toss up..
> by the way, i wonder why they call them whispers. their loud as hell , and if they whip you id call em whippers lol, i dunno,
> 
> 
> Reese Bobby: " Oh hell, Son, I was high that day"


 
You got it ! Whipper Chipper! Enjoy!

If you are not able to understand and repair either of the chippers you are looking at that maybe a real problem. Even if you can it sounds like you maybe be in for downtime and parts expenses.
When the chipper goes down on the job the cost is compounded greatly, probably one of the worst things to happen to the profits cause its so little of a thing to stop the show, make the job twice as long, have the crew doing things opposite to profit and can be an expensive headache. If it goes down more than once a year like that it gets deep.


----------



## millbilly (Feb 12, 2011)

*88 eager beever*

The 88 eager beever has one pump and two slave pumps thats it. I don't consider that alot of extra things to go bad, and to rebuild a pump is basic. The blade change takes 20 minutes. The whisper will take a good hour and twenty to change A new set of blades for the whisper will be $130 the blades for the beever $90. I don't think im that far from you I ve got one if you want to try it out.


----------

